# Raccourcis IOS avec homekit



## cbarioz (16 Mars 2021)

Bonjour Tout le monde, je crée ce sujet pour partager ensemble des raccourcis ios en lien avec homekit.
Je développe progressivement ma maison connectée et je crée, je recherche des raccourcis ios pour rendre ma maison plus intelligente de jour en jour. 
J'ai domotisé mes volets avec le module télérupteur aqara et les interrupteurs sans fil opple. 
J'ai ajouté un raccourci pour que lorsque qu'il fait nuit chez moi et que la température extérieur est inférieur à 15°C alors les volets se ferment automatiquement. Les volets s'ouvrent automatiquement dans les pièces à vivre lorsque le soleil se lève.
Je vais prochainement domotiser la pompe de ma piscine pour la démarrer et programmer depuis mon iphone pour éviter d'aller bidouiller l'horloge. 
Peut être adapter une mise en route de la pompe en fonction de la température max de la journée pour définir un nombre d'heure de fonctionnement.
J'ai également pour projet de domotiser ma pergola que je peux déjà piloter avec un boitier depuis une page web pour les lames orientable, la lumière et les stores motorisés sur les côtés.


----------

